# What about sunscreen?



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Does anyone have experience with using sunscreen on a Maltese? Pico is going to the beach with us for a week and although we have travelled quite a bit together and I am pretty well prepared for this trip he will have more sun exposure than normal and I want to have him protected with sunscreen.

I have a faces-only human spray on sunscreen that I would like to use because it is non-greasy and can be sprayed onto his skin. Since he will likely need a shower nightly before bed to get the sand out I don't want to have to use shampoo daily.

My brother purchased a baby-sized pop-up tent so Pico will have a shady place to nap and we will have a canopy and beach umbrellas for the humans but he will still get sun exposure on his tummy from the reflected sun on the sand.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

thats a hard one i would call the vet , the last i knew malteses arent so good in the sun and also you have to be careful of the beach bugs and stuff
why dont you get him seriously a hat and a long tee shirt to cover a good part of his body


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I found this on the web 
http://www.pascopets.com/dogclothing.htm

I also need to get sunscreen since we are going camping this memorial weekend.

I read that to keep doggies cool in hot weather is good to put a wet towel, bandana or shirt on them and put a wet, cold towel on the floor for them to lay down and of course in the shade.

Have fun on your trip!!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the advice and the website. I have a manly black t-shirt for Pico but that won't do so I will get him a white one for this trip and the wet towel is a good idea, too.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Pet Silk puts out a great sunscreen that I use religously.


----------



## Winston's Mommy (Mar 21, 2004)

My vet said it was fine to put human sunscrean on the furry ones. Becareful though with the amount, Winston was a lil' grease ball.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Cheri (Winston and Oscar's Mommy),

I was thinking of using a spray-on that is just for human faces. It is non-greasy and has high SPF. I'm taking Pico in for his annual checkup and to get his health cert for travel so I'll ask Dr. Vice about this, too.


----------



## Winston's Mommy (Mar 21, 2004)

Pico's Parent:

Please let me know what your vet thinks. I am always worried about their skin. Today they swam in the pool for the first time


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I used to have a corgi mix who got a sunburn once i only really noticed on his stomic (although i am not really sure how he got buned there) because he didnt really have much hair there i remember after though he looked like he had dandruff because his skin peeled a little and his hair was black...i didnt really know what do it i just kept him inside as much as i could then when i had to wash him used a really gental dog soap for a while after


----------



## Gigiosaldini (Jul 22, 2011)

*sunblock*

hey!! How are you! I am living in Lousiana and Just to walk Gigio I get a little concern about the sun on his skin. My parent's maltese got skin problems when she got little older... so I want to protect as much as possible. 

You mentioned about a Pet Silk sunblock? could you please give me the name .. ? I appreciate a bunch!! And so will little Gigio! 

Thanks! and Have a great one!


----------



## Gigiosaldini (Jul 22, 2011)

I found this website
Sunscreen


----------

